# USS Reliant 350th scale resin kit



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

I thought I would share some pics of the first resin parts pulled from the mold. We are at the stage where I am test fitting things, determining build order, and figuring out how best to put lights in this thing. I couldn't drill random holes in my carefully crafted pattern pieces, so this is the first time I have been able to actually work on that part of the process. I cannot express just how frustrating it was to wait to see this moment. 


The question always comes up, this is a full kit, not a conversion. 
Hopefully will be in full production within 2 months. 

Pattern all put together:
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b292/john_trek/Reliant 350/RELwonderfest_zps17e318b8.jpg

All pattern pieces:
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b292/john_trek/Reliant 350/RELparts_zps6f132eff.jpg

First hull pieces pulled from the mold:
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b292/john_trek/Reliant 350/IMG_9102_zpsdpx0fdht.jpg

Rollbar with torpedo pod:
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b292/john_trek/Reliant 350/IMG_9103_zpsisec6uyl.jpg

Lights in the windows (at long last):
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b292/john_trek/Reliant 350/MarchLights1_zps9cs18g8j.jpg

Impulse crystal:
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b292/john_trek/Reliant 350/MarchLights2_zpsvxamps8i.jpg


----------



## gene1138 (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow. This looks awesome. I dunno how you guys do this. Just amazing. Will be keeping an eye out for its release.

Will there be masks available to paint the aztec patterns?


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

Still looks great, will you be selling just as a whole kit or will you be willing to sell parts?


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

I cannot recal anyone ever asking that before. Just what parts would you want?


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

Nacelles mostly, my last try at reversing attachment points was a bit rubbish


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

Oh. OK, that makes sense. Reengineering the engines (no silly wordplay intended) turned out to be a major hassle. Removing the underside mounts and putting in a curved surface was annoying enough, putting a nice mounting surface on the top took me a lot longer than I thought it would. 

I will talk to my partner about it.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Beautiful workmanship on a such a great subject.*:thumbsup:
Only wish my wallet could have more than just _lint_ in it.
-Jim G.G.


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

Looks great! Did you have an idea of the price point for this?


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

We are working on price point. Best hint I can give at the moment is we are trying to keep it at or below the "scale price". Preferably below. Heck, we want to both make money and be very popular, so if we can price it lower and move a lot of kits we will. 

scale price: hint: the scale of the model is ….?


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

quick update. While I am waiting for some revised hull pieces, I decided to play with the roll bar and weapons pod since they are damn near perfect casts. 



http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b292/john_trek/Reliant 350/Torp1_zps8muzymua.jpg

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b292/john_trek/Reliant 350/Torp3_zpsrjdw8hdh.jpg

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b292/john_trek/Reliant 350/Torp4_zpsk0aapnnv.jpg


----------



## FlyingBrickyard (Dec 21, 2011)

john_trek said:


> scale price: hint: the scale of the model is ….?


If only studio scale models were priced via the same method... 

Looks really good, I'd certainly consider picking one up once I have the funds to do so again.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

john_trek said:


> We are working on price point. Best hint I can give at the moment is we are trying to keep it at or below the "scale price". Preferably below. Heck, we want to both make money and be very popular, so if we can price it lower and move a lot of kits we will.
> 
> scale price: hint: the scale of the model is ….?


So if the model was 1/72 scale, it'd be much cheaper!!


----------



## Dauntles (Feb 11, 2007)

*Reliant...*

Is there something News about this Model??

I`m very interested.

PM are welcome about Price and Delivery to Germany.

Thanks.

Michael


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

john_trek said:


> scale price: hint: the scale of the model is ….?


Ah. I was hoping you meant "in the same price range as other 1/350 scale Enterprise kits."

... but those are injection-molded, mass-produced. Got it. :thumbsup:

Hey, a guy can dream ...


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

$350 is WELL worth it. When you get into resin building, you'll see that's a fantastic price point. 

This is probably a stupid question. But is it any kind of lightable?


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

Yes, kit is designed to be lit. I won't lie to you, we don't include as many clear parts as the Polar Lights Refit kit, but they almost went crazy with that. We include clear parts for the impulse engine exhausts, impulse deflector crystal, inner grills on warp engines and a couple I am forgetting. Weapons pod is hollow and designed to have lighting for the photon torpedoes and beacon to be installed before you seal it up. Embedded wiring in roll bar and a hollow channel in the warp nacelle pylons for wiring. 
I have started a buildup and so far the lighting seems very doable.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

kdaracal said:


> $350 is WELL worth it. When you get into resin building, you'll see that's a fantastic price point.


My response was somewhat facetious. No worries, I wasn't denigrating the price point -- I know that we can't compare resin and styrene, having purchased a few garage kits myself.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

I have bought resin kits before. My _Monsters In Motion_ TV Seaview was solid resin. $250! _Incredible_ waste of money! If I'd just waited, I'd have a Moebius _with the lighting kit_ for that much! GRR! 

Doug


----------



## Dauntles (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry,

i can`t believe that Round 2 brings a Reliant in this Scale.

Round 2 have a lot of Models but I think the announced U.S.S. Thunderchild - the Galileo 7 - 
all theses Kit`s are cancelled.

The Big Enterprise "A" is a Beauty and my Favorite Sci Fi Space Ship, but this Kit have accuracy Problem
when you build it.

Ok ....

My question to this incredible Kit of the 1/350 Scale Reliant ... Is there something News?

I`am a great Trek Fan and this Model is a must have 

Thank you for response.

Greetings from Germany

Michael


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

count me in !


----------

